# Free online file conversion - zamzar.com



## panta dokimazete (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a really cool site that can convert youtube videos into a downloadable format - I am getting ready to download all of Bahnsen's videos to watch on my iPod Touch.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome! I also like this one.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 2, 2008)

And this.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2008)

*Word perfect conversion?*

I need to convert word perfect files to something usable in Word with minimal to no artifacts to have to search and replace or proof read for. Any suggestions? I don't have Word perfect.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2008)

Would this mean that they could be downloadable and placed on a cd to watch on other computers? Or even compatible dvd or vcd players?


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I need to convert word perfect files to something usable in Word with minimal to no artifacts to have to search and replace or proof read for. Any suggestions? I don't have Word perfect.



What version of Word do you have available? If this is , then please feel free to PM me. Have you tried Open Office? Download it here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2008)

I need files to work with Adobe page layout products. I have Microsoft Office Word 2003 (11.8202.8202) SP3


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

Can you open Word Perfect and save the files as Rich Text Format (.rtf) or something like that? If you look at the various types of files Word 2003 and Open Office can open, I'm sure you can find a compatible format in which to export your Word Perfect files.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Can you open Word Perfect and save the files as Rich Text Format (.rtf) or something like that? If you look at the various types of files Word 2003 and Open Office can open, I'm sure you can find a compatible format in which to export your Word Perfect files.


Well, as I said, I don't have Word perfect; also, the person who supplied the files sent me docs but I will see if he can send me RTFs. The docs had lots of artifacts that did not convert.


----------

